# Writing Snow Specifications for customer



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I may the have the opportunity to work with a prospective customer on developing their Snow Specifications for their mulitiple retail sites, warehouse sites and corporate head quarters.

I'm wondering if anyone has helped to write specifications for a customer and if they would be willing to talk with me about what the did during the process, what they learned, and if they were doing it again, how they'e approach it. 

I'm accumulating all the potential questions that need to be answered and trying to go through this thinking about it from the property owner's point of view. Talking this through with someone would be helpful. 

Thanks...
Doug


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I'm sure you saw it, but Chuck Smith's article on SRP's should also be a help. Basically you would be making a site specific SRP for the client to use for their bidding processes correct? I'm interested in this question as well because I have a couple of similar opportunities to pursue.

In addition to Lawn Lad's questions I'd like to add one. Can anyone help with how to go about pricing this service? Thanks.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I think this a question for JAA. I do believe also there is an issue with having insurance that covers "errors and omissions". Professional services type insurance, which I don't know how much it costs. 

I also wonder if it makes a difference if you charge for this service. If you charge 'em, I'm assuming there are more implications if you do bill for the services.


----------

